# Re: [EVDL] Unknown golf cart motor rebuild - field coil prep



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Unknown golf cart motor rebuild - field coil prep*

Jim,
I plan on re-wrapping the field coils with Carolina
Narrow Fabric company part number 7554-1
http://www.carolinanarrowfabric.com/specglass.htm
It has varnish impregnated in the fiberglass.

After wrapping I plan on using PD George Viking V1630
FS
http://www.elantas.com/zhuhai/applications.php?product=V1630+FS+Clear&brand=Viking

Does this sound like a good approach?

Do you use similar materials?

Thanks,
Rod


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Unknown golf cart motor rebuild - field coil prep*

Sorry, that was supposed to be offlist.
Remember to check the To: before hitting the Send!


> --- Rod Hower <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Jim,
> > I plan on re-wrapping the field coils with Carolina
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Unknown golf cart motor rebuild - field coil prep*

On Mon, 3 Dec 2007 13:16:01 -0800 (PST), Rod Hower <[email protected]> wrote:
> Sorry, that was supposed to be offlist.
> Remember to check the To: before hitting the Send!
> --- Rod Hower <[email protected]> wrote:

Maybe so, but I'd like to see Jim's response too.

--
Stay Charged!
Hump
I-5, Blossvale NY

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Unknown golf cart motor rebuild - field coil prep*



> --- Tim Humphrey <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Maybe so, but I'd like to see Jim's response too.
> 
> ...


----------

